
Show HN: Laguna – See what your friends are trading and make bets - PodCurator
https://withlaguna.com/
======
quickthrower2
Show? It’s just a signup form.

------
sitzkrieg
seeing what others are trading isnt an edge. this is simply market volume

~~~
relbeek2
I think “and make bets” is the key here.

~~~
quickthrower2
Gonna make tendies!

